# Good deal?



## BottomDweller (Aug 14, 2010)

How much is this motor worth (see link below)? Is it worth 1200? I know it is hard to say without looking at it up close but even if I do look at it in detail/ up close (at the guy's shop), I will not know what to look for. Later on if I need to have maintenance done on this 98, how much should it cost for a garage to service it (ie carb clean, new impeller, fuel filter, etc.)

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/1867670076.html


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is one for $795 that's a little newer.

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/1877037061.html

And another newer one that's a little more than the one you have listed.

https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/boa/1865113699.html


----------



## BottomDweller (Aug 27, 2010)

Got a couple more I'm looking at...Any thoughts?..Would these be hard to service?

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/1875853208.html

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/1900390244.html


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2010)

Only thing I know about them is that the ignition system can be a little on the expensive side to service if you have issues.


----------



## BottomDweller (Aug 29, 2010)

Pappy, which one would be expensive on the ignition side? the mariner or the gamefisher?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe they both share the same ignition.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 31, 2010)

The '98 Rude seems a bit high to me. I just sold my 2006 25hp yamaha for 1600 or 1700..cant remember. But around 800 seems like a better price for a '98 model. I mean, its 12 years old. I think you should look around a little more. The right deal will come up if you got patience. My 2001 18hp Tohatsu that is like brand new only cost me $1000.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 31, 2010)

Another thing is if you can wait until winter, the prices will start dropping like the flies. Youll find a lot better deal buying in the winter versus the any other season here in the south.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Another thing is if you can wait until winter, the prices will start dropping like the flies. Youll find a lot better deal buying in the winter versus the any other season here in the south.




especially at Christmas time. I started buying all my stuff around then, hell you can even buy stuff then wait to spring and mark it up for a nice profit.


----------



## BottomDweller (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys...I'll think I'll wait a little while for the temperature to drop to see how the prices pan out......One more quick question.....I am trying to figure out how much weight my transom will hold......I am considering 2 cycle and 4 stroke...The 18 hp sounds like an awsome size but I don't want to overweigh my transom...Any thoughts?..My boat can be seen in the link below...Since these pictures, I've rebuilt my transom and extended my bunks on the trailer.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12454


----------



## BottomDweller (Aug 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas or Troutman,
Also,
Do either one of you have any thoughts on the Gamefisher?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 31, 2010)

BottomDweller said:


> nathanielrthomas or Troutman,
> Also,
> Do either one of you have any thoughts on the Gamefisher?




They seem ok but from what I have heard they are some what unreliable. I would get a Johnson/Evinrude or a Yammy. Gamefishers dont seem like they hold up very well imo.....Be patient as the season ends great deals will appear.


----------



## perchin (Aug 31, 2010)

BottomDweller said:


> nathanielrthomas or Troutman,
> Also,
> Do either one of you have any thoughts on the Gamefisher?



Though I'm not being asked........ I've never heard much good about them, and put them in the same category as Force outboards..... cheap and have a bad reputation. Google them once. :wink:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree about the gamefisher. I wouldn't have one. I stick with Nissan/Tohatsu or yamaha. Bottomdweller, I your worried about the weight, look for a 1990-2002 18hp Nissan/tohatsu(same thing). They're virtually identical to the 9.9 and 15hp, and all of them weigh right at 80lbs. The 18hp Nissan or tohatsu will run with most 25hp engines. And compare the weights to a comparable sized newer 4 stroke. Idk how much a new 20hp weighs, but it's alot more than 80lbs. I'd go for the two stroke if you're concerned about weight. Either way, I'd stay away from the gamefisher and get one of the top names. All of them(Johnson, Nissan, yamaha, rude, merc, etc.) are great motorS, I'm just partial to the nissans and yammys. tHeyre all good motors


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2010)

Most of the Johnson/Evinrude 9.9-15hp 2-strokes weighed around 75lb, slightly more for electric start. For the money they are a great value since they are very reliable, have great performance, fuel efficient and the parts are readily available to keep them running for many years to come. There are literally 10s of thousands, if not more of them in service throughout the US through the many years of their manufacture.


----------



## BottomDweller (Aug 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas,
You reference the 1990-2002 18hp Nissan/tohatsu weighing about 80 lbs..Is that a 2 stroke or 4 . I am assuming a 2..


One other question while I have you guys...Until I get my bigger motor I have a 4 hp evinrude; Its a '93 2 stroke.....Should I use ethanol treatment on the gas for this thing?..I have not been using any....If I need to use some, what should I use and where should I get it?

thx guys


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep, the Nissan or tohatsu Im talking about is a 2 stroke. I'm not sure, but I'd say it's probabLy the most powerful engine on the market under 80 lbs. Mine pusHes my decked out 1448 29mph and that's with a river runner protection plate on it that slows it down. They're great engines, but then again, so are all the other engines everyone is talking about.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2010)

Although not practical for alot people, I use only non ethanol extended gasoline in my outboards and lawn equipment. The hygroscopic properties of ethanol extended fuels and its effect on marine fuel systems put money in my pocket almost every week. you can go to pure_gas.org to see if there is a fuel dealer near you that sells non-ethanol gas. Many on-water marinas carry it and will pump it in any portable tank as well.


----------



## BottomDweller (Sep 28, 2010)

Another posting opened up in my area. This is a Merc 15 hp. Let me know if anyone has any thoughts.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/1974500597.html


----------

